# Worksharp modifications



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

A contributor over at Lumberjocks did some pretty ingenious stuff with his Worksharp. And, his video is pretty funny, to boot.
If you have a Worksharp and would like to make it even better, here's a link.

Worksharp mods


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> A contributor over at Lumberjocks did some pretty ingenious stuff with his Worksharp. And, his video is pretty funny, to boot.
> If you have a Worksharp and would like to make it even better, here's a link.
> 
> Worksharp mods


This is the second time someone has posted this video. However, both time all I get is audio. Is anyone else having this problem?
Tom


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry I repeated it, Tom. Guess I didn't see it the first time.
I just clicked it from here and it worked for me. I wonder if you have to be a member of the forum to get it? I wouldn't think so.
Here's a link not associated with Lumberjocks. See if it works for you.

Blogspot


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Would you please tell me what a "Worksharp" is?

George


----------



## AliveByGrace (Jan 6, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> Would you please tell me what a "Worksharp" is?
> 
> George


http://www.worksharptools.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I was able to see the video and that was the first time I have seen it, that was some good information. I have thought about buying a Worksharp but I want one I can sharpen planer blades on so I am still trying to find parts to one I am building. 

Thanks for the video, that was funny also.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> Sorry I repeated it, Tom. Guess I didn't see it the first time.
> I just clicked it from here and it worked for me. I wonder if you have to be a member of the forum to get it? I wouldn't think so.
> Here's a link not associated with Lumberjocks. See if it works for you.
> 
> Blogspot


I still get audio but no video. I don't know if it's a problem with my iPad? Will try later on computer.
Tom


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

jiju1943 said:


> I was able to see the video and that was the first time I have seen it, that was some good information. I have thought about buying a Worksharp but I want one I can sharpen planer blades on so I am still trying to find parts to one I am building.
> 
> Thanks for the video, that was funny also.


Jim,
I use replaceable blades in my 13" planer so there's no need to consider that problem. But, wouldn't his modifications allow you to sharpen longer/wider blades? Maybe not as long as 15" or more, though. Just asking because I was thinking of sharpening my 6 1/8" jointer blades on it. 
He is funny. Hand planes and popcorn. Who knew?:laughing:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> Jim,
> I use replaceable blades in my 13" planer so there's no need to consider that problem. But, wouldn't his modifications allow you to sharpen longer/wider blades? Maybe not as long as 15" or more, though. Just asking because I was thinking of sharpening my 6 1/8" jointer blades on it.
> He is funny. Hand planes and popcorn. Who knew?:laughing:


I went back and watched the video again and I think you could sharpen planer blades on it, I know your joiner blades wouldn't be a problem. Thanks for the link Gene.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice find!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I love my worksharp 3000, and thanks for posting this... It gives me alot to think about......

Fabian


----------

